# P.murinus Colour Forms



## scotland (Sep 26, 2015)

Also if anyone has pictures of unusual P.murinus we Know RCF,TCF(GREY),DCF and the new BCF or if anyone has first hand breedings of the colours together i.e RCF bred with a BCF etc

---------- Post added 09-26-2015 at 10:02 PM ----------

http://s97.photobucket.com/user/Babo...nus10.jpg.html

 What colour form would that be? ^^^^^^^^ 




 Or even this with beige carapace?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## le-thomas (Sep 26, 2015)

That first spider is probably a mix of color forms, or a mutation. You'd have to ask whoever it was that owned it (can't remember, but if I recall correctly, they're a member here and have posted in the "Pterinochilus" genus thread in the picture category). 



scotland said:


> View attachment 139223
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^??


Looks like DCF x RCF? As far as the hobby knows, there are only the TCF, RCF, DCF, and... and that's it? 
This is probably my favorite topic. Let's hope we see some pictures of non-RCF!


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 26, 2015)

I would think there could be intergrades between the color forms where their ranges overlap so there could be even more occurring in the wild.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scotland (Sep 26, 2015)

le-thomas said:


> That first spider is probably a mix of color forms, or a mutation. You'd have to ask whoever it was that owned it (can't remember, but if I recall correctly, they're a member here and have posted in the "Pterinochilus" genus thread in the picture category).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope the member steps forward and can answer the question... possibly they are colour form bred but a beige carapace?!?!...

There is also BCF colour form which has sprung up in Europe.

I'm looking for DCF to find out what exactly colour what you get when you bred RCF,TCF,BCF and DCF to find out some questions...

I've also seen ''p.murinus mt kenya'' and ''p.murinus OCF'' offered by European dealers but haven't managed to obtain these to see for myself


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 26, 2015)

scotland said:


> Hope the member steps forward and can answer the question... possibly they are colour form bred but a beige carapace?!?!...
> 
> There is also BCF colour form which has sprung up in Europe.
> 
> ...


TSS had some in the past if i'm not wrong, not to mention German, Poland and Hungary breeders. Here, back then, as well (DCF and UMV _Pterinochilus murinus_, i mean).
I don't know how exactly that happens. Could be a regional variation, who knows.


----------



## scotland (Sep 26, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> TSS had some in the past if i'm not wrong, not to mention German, Poland and Hungary breeders. Here, back then, as well (DCF and UMV _Pterinochilus murinus_, i mean).
> I don't know how exactly that happens. Could be a regional variation, who knows.


TSS had BCF? 

With the range they have theres no wonder the different forms... 

well this is it... what is a UMV? know what I mean


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 26, 2015)

scotland said:


> TSS had BCF?
> 
> With the range they have theres no wonder the different forms...
> 
> well this is it... what is a UMV? know what I mean


UMV is Usambara Mountain Variant

TCF, or NCF, is the most available in UK

Then there's RCF and DCF

Saw here in Italy prior to the ban DCF and few UMV


----------



## scotland (Sep 26, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> UMV is Usambara Mountain Variant
> 
> TCF, or NCF, is the most available in UK
> 
> ...


I wonder who has one and what they look like..

not so much the TCF used to be years ago now its just a sea of orange..:bruised:

what ban do you have in Italy?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 26, 2015)

scotland said:


> I wonder who has one and what they look like..
> 
> not so much the TCF used to be years ago now its just a sea of orange..:bruised:
> 
> what ban do you have in Italy?


Keep watching UK based (and not only those) sellers, never say never, man.

In the summer of 2003 Silvio Berlu$coni's government (and not only his gov. he was backed in that by every of those) put a ban on arachnids, a total one, no matter venom potency, temperament etc including (lol) local spiders, out of fear for a container full of Scorpions, and few _Theraphosidae_, spotted in Roma airport.

Just that they forgot to make a valuable, scientific list; being politicians here incredibly rich as well they are ignorants and corrupted that's normal. So enthusiasts here wrote a fair enough list for them, including the (really) potentially lethal _Mygalomorphae_, spiders, and scorpions.

Years passed, and seems that now things are a bit better, but, obviously, 90% of the hobby was destroyed.
Now i assume (because no official communicate was made, at least that i know) that here you can't own only those who are in that list, so.. _Atrax robustus_, _Latrodectus_ sp. etc the potentially lethal ones.

The funny thing was, back then, a _Grammostola rosea_ was considered MORE dangerous (lol) than a Scolopendra from Asia or Africa (actually, they didn't banned those)


----------



## scotland (Sep 26, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Keep watching UK based (and not only those) sellers, never say never, man.
> 
> In the summer of 2003 Silvio Berlu$coni's government (and not only his gov. he was backed in that by every of those) put a ban on arachnids, a total one, no matter venom potency, temperament etc including (lol) local spiders, out of fear for a container full of Scorpions, and few _Theraphosidae_, spotted in Roma airport.
> 
> ...



Silvio Berlusconi's should stick to shagging 'prosses' haha

see that carry on the plane with ''baboon spider''...

well tbh I cant see TCF have to go to Europe to get them even then.. not common


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 28, 2015)

The common form in the US in the 1990's was wild caught, and had brown legs and abdomen, with a green carapace.  At that time the bright orange 'Usambara' wasn't known to be the same species, and was still scarce.

I bred the brown/green form a couple times back then, but apparently there wasn't enough people doing that and it seems to have disappeared in the US.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cold blood (Sep 28, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> The common form in the US in the 1990's was wild caught, and had brown legs and abdomen, with a green carapace.  At that time the bright orange 'Usambara' wasn't known to be the same species, and was still scarce.
> 
> I bred the brown/green form a couple times back then, but apparently there wasn't enough people doing that and it seems to have disappeared in the US.


Yeah Rick, that's the color form I'd love to have.


----------



## le-thomas (Sep 28, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Yeah Rick, that's the color form I'd love to have.


I want them all. 

Come on, America 

(Although I must say that, if I had to pick one color form to be the most plentiful amongst collections, I would say RCF...)


----------



## scotland (Sep 28, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> The common form in the US in the 1990's was wild caught, and had brown legs and abdomen, with a green carapace.  At that time the bright orange 'Usambara' wasn't known to be the same species, and was still scarce.
> 
> I bred the brown/green form a couple times back then, but apparently there wasn't enough people doing that and it seems to have disappeared in the US.


was it this ''BCF'' rick?

I hoping to find out what ''OCF'' looks like and ''p.murinus mt Kenya'' and ''p.murinus mt mwtah'' are?... so we can collect them all :biggrin:


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 28, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Yeah Rick, that's the color form I'd love to have.






le-thomas said:


> I want them all.
> 
> Come on, America
> 
> (Although I must say that, if I had to pick one color form to be the most plentiful amongst collections, I would say RCF...)



Gents theres a few who are breeding this color form, about 6-7 mon ago Steve Tanabe(steve123) told me he got in an adult pair and planned on some slings.. Def waiting for this to happen, not fond of an obt but id _rock_ a brown bitey thing or two xD (partly based on the raroty tho tbh lol)


----------



## le-thomas (Sep 28, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Gents theres a few who are breeding this color form, about 6-7 mon ago Steve Tanabe(steve123) told me he got in an adult pair and planned on some slings.. Def waiting for this to happen, not fond of an obt but id _rock_ a brown bitey thing or two xD (partly based on the raroty tho tbh lol)


There's a BCF pair going for $150 in the for sale section here on AB. I would go for it without hesitation, but I think it's better left in the hands of an experienced breeder. Let's hope that works out.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 28, 2015)

scotland said:


> View attachment 139243
> 
> 
> View attachment 139244
> ...


Actually, those last three pics of yours, depicting (novinka) "BCF - (brown-gold) Mozambique" i mean, is what my AF OBT looks like 
As i've said, check well in UK, Poland, Germany, Eastern Europe (Hungary.. great breeders like macilacispiders etc).


----------



## scotland (Sep 28, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Actually, those last three pics of yours, depicting (novinka) "BCF - (brown-gold) Mozambique" i mean, is what my AF OBT looks like
> As i've said, check well in UK, Poland, Germany, Eastern Europe (Hungary.. great breeders like macilacispiders etc).


sorry I don't follow you?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 28, 2015)

scotland said:


> sorry I don't follow you?


Comment N°12. You posted three pics of a _Pterinochilus murinus_ who looks exactly like mine, AF one 
I saw those, years ago, now i don't remember in which site, for sale in Europe.


----------



## scotland (Sep 28, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Comment N°12. You posted three pics of a _Pterinochilus murinus_ who looks exactly like mine, AF one
> I saw those, years ago, now i don't remember in which site, for sale in Europe.


I see the spider shown in the pictures looked like the same colour of your p.murinus?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 28, 2015)

scotland said:


> I see the spider shown in the pictures looked like the same colour of your p.murinus?


Correct. Comment N°19 (mine). Click "attachment 139246" that's exactly like my AF _Pterinochilus murinus_ (molted not even three months ago, btw)


----------



## scotland (Sep 28, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Correct. Comment N°19 (mine). Click "attachment 139246" that's exactly like my AF _Pterinochilus murinus_ (molted not even three months ago, btw)


ill keep that in mind when one of mines mature into a mature male


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 28, 2015)

scotland said:


> ill keep that in mind when one of mines mature into a mature male


I was talking about her colors. She's a bit more "darker" than orange, but not like DCF, that's all.


----------



## Thistles (Sep 28, 2015)

le-thomas said:


> There's a BCF pair going for $150 in the for sale section here on AB. I would go for it without hesitation, but I think it's better left in the hands of an experienced breeder. Let's hope that works out.


 Do it! OBTs (BBTs?) aren't exactly tough to breed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 28, 2015)

Thistles said:


> Do it! OBTs (BBTs?) aren't exactly tough to breed.


True, they are very easy to breed, unlike _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_, those females are voracious male munchers


----------



## le-thomas (Sep 28, 2015)

Thistles said:


> Do it! OBTs (BBTs?) aren't exactly tough to breed.


But I already have a _Ceratogyrus darlingi_ breeding project going. How many spiderlings am I able to deal with AAAAAH. I'm so tempted to just buy it right now...

EDIT: I did it.... they were on same and I couldn't well say no.... I'm ashamed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thistles (Sep 29, 2015)

Don't be ashamed! Maybe you're the next baboon breeder extraordinaire! I'll buy some slings from you when you're successful =)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

